# Code Questions



## OldSchool

One of my guys are going to write his red seal next month and he has been texting me his study questions... the ones he is having trouble with

see if you can answer them

47) When a fixture produces a continous flow of 2.5L/sec into a combined sewer, what is the total hydraulic load that the fixture is producing?

a) 2250 L
b) 3257 L
c) 2857 L
d) 2790 L

48) When a sump pump is discharging fluid into a branch at 3 L/sec what would be its hydronic load?

a) 95.1 FU
b) 82.5 FU
c) 2700 L
d) 2842 L


----------



## Redwood

What's an "L" :laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

Me thinks it's litres

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Tommy plumber

If it's converted to gallons, I might have a shot at it.....


----------



## OldSchool

Here is the question as it appears in the book

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## cityplumbing

For some reason I'm looking at the questions and thinking there's something missing.


----------



## OldSchool

Here is another question

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Tommy plumber

I think I need the code book(s) that these questions are taken out of.


----------



## cityplumbing

OldSchool said:


> Here is another question
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 
I would say (c) if the building department agree's to consider the floor drain an emergency floor drain..


----------



## user7551

I'll take a guess at question 1 and 2 I would say A and A


----------



## Widdershins

OldSchool said:


> Here is another question
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


"C"


----------



## user7551

on the floor drain question I would think it would be d , just because it is for emergencies doesn't mean it shouldn't be sized properly and with out value of dfu how could it be sized properly


----------



## Mississippiplum

Emergency fd ?: 

Defintly C, I have noticed that they try to trick you by how the questions are worded.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415

Mississippiplum said:


> Emergency fd ?:
> 
> Defintly C, I have noticed that they try to trick you by how the questions are worded.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I'm sure every state license test is meant to throw trick questions. I know mine did for every cert I hold.


----------



## OldSchool

Another one. Which pump

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## OldSchool

What would you do?

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> One of my guys are going to write his red seal next month and he has been texting me his study questions... the ones he is having trouble with
> 
> see if you can answer them
> 
> 47) When a fixture produces a continous flow of 2.5L/sec into a combined sewer, what is the total hydraulic load that the fixture is producing?
> 
> a) 2250 L
> b) 3257 L
> c) 2857 L
> d) 2790 L
> 
> 48) When a sump pump is discharging fluid into a branch at 3 L/sec what would be its hydronic load?
> 
> a) 95.1 FU
> b) 82.5 FU
> c) 2700 L
> d) 2842 L


Sorry for my late response OldTimer,

Q1=A 900L/L/S
Q2=A 31.7 FU'S/L/S


----------



## cityplumbing

OldSchool said:


> What would you do?
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


D. Shut the fuel supply to the boiler.


----------



## U666A

What code book is that based on OS?

OBC 7, or NPC?

IN On, in the body of the code, a floor drain is a floor drain is a floor drain. However in the Appendix, it does mention provisions for emergency FD.

IN the NPC, which to On CofQ is based on (go figger) the answer is, without question.


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Sorry for my late response OldTimer,
> 
> Q1=A 900L/L/S
> Q2=A 31.7 FU'S/L/S


you got the A's right but how in the hell did you get there????? :blink:


----------



## U666A

cityplumbing said:


> D. Shut the fuel supply to the boiler.


I agree, seems logical...


----------



## OldSchool

u666a said:


> what code book is that based on os?
> 
> Obc 7, or npc?
> 
> In on, in the body of the code, a floor drain is a floor drain is a floor drain. However in the appendix, it does mention provisions for emergency fd.
> 
> In the npc, which to on cofq is based on (go figger) the answer is, without question.


I think they are using npc .... In my time we use Ontario.... so I am little help to him on some questions


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> I agree, seems logical...


Thats what I would do turn the fuel off :laughing:


----------



## U666A




----------



## cityplumbing

I'm not used to seeing Litre per second.. I'm used to seeing GPM.


----------



## U666A

cityplumbing said:


> I'm not used to seeing Litre per second.. I'm used to seeing GPM.


Where are you located?

It can be a real pain for things like interceptor questions on the test. They wanted capacities in both gallons and litres for the 1 min, 2 min and PDI method of sizing. One question took 45 mins and 2-1/2 pages... show all work, of course!


----------



## OldSchool

Here is another one

On a single line pipe drawing what 2 methods of measurement would be found?

a) end to end and face to end
b) end to end and face to center
c) center to end and end to end
d) face to center and center to center


----------



## U666A

C seniõr!


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> C seniõr!


He says the answer is D....


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> What would you do?
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


"E"... YOU SHOULD RUN OS!!!

:laughing:


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> He says the answer is D....


You cant depict the face of a fitting on a single line drwng.

C Seniõr!

Thinking bout that... cant really depict an "end-end" either...


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> You cant depict the face of a fitting on a single line drwng.
> 
> C Seniõr!


I don't know the answer in the back of the book he says is "D"


----------



## cityplumbing

U666A said:


> Where are you located?
> 
> It can be a real pain for things like interceptor questions on the test. They wanted capacities in both gallons and litres for the 1 min, 2 min and PDI method of sizing. One question took 45 mins and 2-1/2 pages... show all work, of course!


My company is in Florida, in the Florida Plumbing code it's GPM as far as I know.. There is a convertion at the bottom of some charts that show GPM to L/M though.


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> I don't know the answer in the back of the book he says is "D"


Hmm... interesting. Stand by, I will contact my dept coordinator at Sheridan...


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> You cant depict the face of a fitting on a single line drwng.
> 
> C Seniõr!
> 
> Thinking bout that... cant really depict an "end-end" either...


 I love this kind of shiot.

Very edifying.


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Hmm... interesting. Stand by, I will contact my dept coordinator at Sheridan...


where do you find hydralic load in the npc...


----------



## U666A

Widdershins said:


> I love this kind of shiot.
> 
> Very edifying.


Je ne comprende pas...


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> where do you find hydralic load in the npc...


Dunno, dont have a copy at home. Its in my desk at the college.


----------



## OldSchool

what is maximum change of direction on a slope sink

a) 225
b) 135
c) 180
d) 270


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> what is maximum change of direction on a slope sink
> 
> a) 225
> b) 135
> c) 180
> d) 270


Its stil 135.


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Its stil 135.


nope 225 deg


----------



## Widdershins

OldSchool said:


> what is maximum change of direction on a slope sink
> 
> a) 225
> b) 135
> c) 180
> d) 270


 We don't call them Slopes anymore -- That would be both racist and derogatory.


----------



## OldSchool

Widdershins said:


> We don't call them Slopes anymore -- That would be both racist and derogatory.


:laughing: my big fat fingers


----------



## cityplumbing

Are we talking slop or slope here?


----------



## OldSchool

cityplumbing said:


> Are we talking slop or slope here?


slop sink 

:blink: one letter to much


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> nope 225 deg


Damn code is wrong! :laughing:

Edit:

Cant remember... something about having an S trap, but not depending on siphonic action to work. Code says fixtures that depend on such action are allotted 225...


----------



## OldSchool

No wonder these young guys are having a hard time to pass the red seal exam...

Some of these question are hard

he is going to send me more questions

I guess its time to buy the new code book


----------



## cityplumbing

So your allowed 2-90's and a 45 for a change of direction on a slop sink?


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Damn code is wrong! :laughing:
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Cant remember... something about having an S trap, but not depending on siphonic action to work. Code says fixtures that depend on such action are allotted 225...


don't feel bad ... I gave him the same answer :laughing:

I guess ... it must be because it is 3"


----------



## cityplumbing

What does it actually say in your code about change in direction?


----------



## OldSchool

cityplumbing said:


> So your allowed 2-90's and a 45 for a change of direction on a slop sink?


apparently so... 225 deg


----------



## user7551

cityplumbing said:


> My company is in Florida, in the Florida Plumbing code it's GPM as far as I know.. There is a convertion at the bottom of some charts that show GPM to L/M though.



gallons to our up north brothers liters is 1 gallon to 3.79 which for most conversions just use 3.8


----------



## user7551

:furious::furious:


U666A said:


> Its stil 135.


I agree in our codes down here there isn't a set amount of turns you can put into a sewer line you just have to provide a c/o every 135 degree's worth of turns


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> don't feel bad ... I gave him the same answer :laughing:
> 
> I guess ... it must be because it is 3"


Definitely has nothing to do with size. In Ontario code it says that a fixture that depends on siphonic action can utilize 225. This refers to wc's and sj urinals (obviously) but not a "slope" sink...

Thats what I was told years ago.


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> Definitely has nothing to do with size. In Ontario code it says that a fixture that depends on siphonic action can utilize 225. This refers to wc's and sj urinals (obviously) but not a "slope" sink...
> 
> Thats what I was told years ago.


Thats what I learned also...

Some how slop sink in the new npc is allowed 225 deg.... it for any reason other than siphonic ... all I could see is because of pipe size


----------



## OldSchool

playme1979 said:


> :furious::furious:
> 
> I agree in our codes down here there isn't a set amount of turns you can put into a sewer line you just have to provide a c/o every 135 degree's worth of turns


This is the code between trap and vent


----------



## user7551

OldSchool said:


> This is the code between trap and vent


so the code your talking about is between the trap and the vent(trap arm) , why would you need more than 135 degrees for a trap arm. whether its on a slop sink or any other fixture? unless your taking into account the santee at the stack which would be 1-90, another at the wall to come out 2-90 then allowing a 45 , am I looking at this right ?


----------



## OldSchool

change of direction 225 deg


----------



## user7551

OldSchool said:


> change of direction 225 deg



right the trap arm , 225 degree's is alot of turns.


----------



## eddiecalder

We were told that there is a question about the smallest size floor drain allowed in a residential house. 
1) 1.5"
2) 2"
3) 3"
4) 4"


The answer they want is 3". 
They are assuming it is an Emergency Floor Drain for a HWT or boiler. 
Does that mean I could not put in a 2" floor drain in my laundry room if I wanted to?


----------



## red_devil

.... were does one get these questions lol. I recognize almost all of them from when I wrote one year ago. I thought slop sink was 135 if a standard p trap and 225 with a trap standard. Kinda wish I didn't lend out my national book now. I can't see the fd size in a house smallest at 3". Would have trouble venting it. I was always told 2". I thought an emergency fd was sized to no load, but its been a while. Wish I really didnt lend my book now. 

I like how everyone complains about the npc but its so similar to the opc. If you take the time to read, review and study, its very simple to use. And the drawings in the back are way easier and better. I said wtf, when I was told I was using the npc but its not to bad.


----------



## OldSchool

These questions are from one of my employees.... he writes next month

I went through my trade school under the ontario plumbing code and now the code has changed to the national plumbing code...

He has been texting me different question from a study coarse he bought. The answers are in the back of test and he has been texting me to see what I think...


----------



## OldSchool

Lets see who can get this one... no googling

What is added to the raw sewage to neutralize soap suds?

a) citric acid
b) ferric chloride
c) sulphuric acid
d) lysergic acid


----------



## red_devil

I think b


----------



## user7551

i think its a


----------



## xyleman

red_devil said:


> .... were does one get these questions lol. I recognize almost all of them from when I wrote one year ago. I thought slop sink was 135 if a standard p trap and 225 with a trap standard. Kinda wish I didn't lend out my national book now. I can't see the fd size in a house smallest at 3". Would have trouble venting it. I was always told 2". I thought an emergency fd was sized to no load, but its been a while. Wish I really didnt lend my book now.
> 
> I like how everyone complains about the npc but its so similar to the opc. If you take the time to read, review and study, its very simple to use. And the drawings in the back are way easier and better. I said wtf, when I was told I was using the npc but its not to bad.


code says 3" fd doesn't need to be vented as long as it is classified as an emergency floor drain and fall on arm doesn't exceed pipe size, also no load calculation for emergency fd. I think its the same in BC and national code


----------



## eddiecalder

Minimum # of pumps for a hydronic system.

1) 1, if balancing valves are used
2) 0
3) one on the return
4) 1 on the supply


----------



## U666A

xyleman said:


> code says 3" fd doesn't need to be vented as long as it is classified as an emergency floor drain and fall on arm doesn't exceed pipe size, also no load calculation for emergency fd. I think its the same in BC and national code


There are more stipulations than that. It has to be tied in a certain way, to the SBD, and only the SBD (must terminate at its upstream end in a 3" stack that vtr's) also, there are min and max distances involved. This applies ro any FD, not solely for an emergency one. I am outside smoking (my LAST harmful vice to kick) and not around my codebook, so this is all from memory. I can post the distances etc. In a moment.


----------



## eddiecalder

I think this question was removed...

Of the following who is not allowed to pull a Gas Permit?

1) certified gasfitter
2) homeowner on hi/her own home (single dwelling)
3) farmer on his/her own farm
4) contractor with gas business licence


----------



## OldSchool

eddiecalder said:


> Minimum # of pumps for a hydronic system.
> 
> 1) 1, if balancing valves are used
> 2) 0
> 3) one on the return
> 4) 1 on the supply


zero


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> Lets see who can get this one... no googling
> 
> What is added to the raw sewage to neutralize soap suds?
> 
> a) citric acid
> b) ferric chloride
> c) sulphuric acid
> d) lysergic acid


answer is b


----------



## eddiecalder

OldSchool said:


> zero


:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchool

eddiecalder said:


> :thumbsup:


my kind of hydronics ... the good old way


----------



## xyleman

U666A said:


> There are more stipulations than that. It has to be tied in a certain way, to the SBD, and only the SBD (must terminate at its upstream end in a 3" stack that vtr's) also, there are min and max distances involved. This applies ro any FD, not solely for an emergency one. I am outside smoking (my LAST harmful vice to kick) and not around my codebook, so this is all from memory. I can post the distances etc. In a moment.


yes there are trap arm restrictions for all trapped drains emergency or not. ar e you going off of national code, i don't recall so many restrictions on the tie ins of fd's.


----------



## OldSchool

here is another one ... no googling

What is the main purpose of the hush tube in a toilet?

a) fill tank
b) act as an overflow
c) dampen the noise of water filling the tank
e) turn the fill valve on and off


----------



## eddiecalder

OldSchool said:


> here is another one ... no googling
> 
> What is the main purpose of the hush tube in a toilet?
> 
> a) fill tank
> b) act as an overflow
> c) dampen the noise of water filling the tank
> e) turn the fill valve on and off


Just a guess
b. but there also needs to be backflow protection 
I thought it was to prime the trap?


----------



## MarkToo

eddiecalder said:


> Does that mean I could not put in a 2" floor drain in my laundry room if I wanted to?


I believe there is a provision for suspended floor drains that allow for 2" traps - not under slab though.


----------



## eddiecalder

MarkToo said:


> I believe there is a provision for suspended floor drains that allow for 2" traps - not under slab though.


thanks


----------



## OldSchool

eddiecalder said:


> Just a guess
> b. but there also needs to be backflow protection
> I thought it was to prime the trap?


:no: nope


----------



## eddiecalder

OldSchool said:


> :no: nope


it better not be C :furious:


----------



## OldSchool

eddiecalder said:


> it better not be C :furious:


 :yes: the answer is C


----------



## eddiecalder

OldSchool said:


> :yes: the answer is C


Lol damn simple question always get me


----------



## OldSchool

here is another one 

What material is used in a water softener tank?

a) chlorine
b) Salt
c) brine
e) polystyrene resin


----------



## eddiecalder

OldSchool said:


> here is another one
> 
> What material is used in a water softener tank?
> 
> a) chlorine
> b) Salt
> c) brine
> e) polystyrene resin


within the tank? 
or what is the tank made of?


----------



## user7551

I would have to say its b or c and if i was guessing man i would say b


I would be wrong just googled it .


----------



## Michaelcookplum

OldSchool said:


> One of my guys are going to write his red seal next month and he has been texting me his study questions... the ones he is having trouble with
> 
> see if you can answer them
> 
> 47) When a fixture produces a continous flow of 2.5L/sec into a combined sewer, what is the total hydraulic load that the fixture is producing?
> 
> a) 2250 L
> b) 3257 L
> c) 2857 L
> d) 2790 L
> 
> 48) When a sump pump is discharging fluid into a branch at 3 L/sec what would be its hydronic load?
> 
> a) 95.1 FU
> b) 82.5 FU
> c) 2700 L
> d) 2842 L


That's bull****


----------



## OldSchool

playme1979 said:


> I would have to say its b or c and if i was guessing man i would say b
> 
> I would be wrong just googled it .


Nope both are wrong

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## MarkToo

The resin are polystyrene balls and they're darn slippery if you spill them.

I would fail the RedSeal test if I had to take it today. I guess it's time to spring for an updated code book as even my second year apprentice has been schooling me on what's what now.


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> here is another one
> 
> What material is used in a water softener tank?
> 
> a) chlorine
> b) Salt
> c) brine
> e) polystyrene resin


right answer e)


----------



## plbgbiz

RE: Question #1

What is the difference between hydraulic and hydronic loads? :blink:


----------



## jeffreyplumber

Emergency floor drains have zero load but are min 2 inch in upc code in my journeyman test we had questions that werent clear also but had an instructor advise us on some of them that no mater how stupid the question was that this will be the answer but you could study code till hell freezes over and not know the answer. On a recent re-exam where we are given a test to do on our own open book (it comes mailed) I had a multiple choice answer where 2 answers were identical and they were both correct so you only got a 50 /50 chance of getting it right even if you know the answer.
I guess the people making these tests aint too bright


----------



## OldSchool

plbgbiz said:


> RE: Question #1
> 
> What is the difference between hydraulic and hydronic loads? :blink:


I never noticed that when I read the question... but you are right 

one question says hydraulic and the other hydronic....

Its not a miss type of the question because I posted a picture of the question....

Hopefully some one can explain the difference


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> I never noticed that when I read the question... but you are right
> 
> one question says hydraulic and the other hydronic....
> 
> Its not a miss type of the question because I posted a picture of the question....
> 
> Hopefully some one can explain the difference


 
...nope...


----------



## OldSchool

Another one

How many WC are allowed on a 3" horizontal pipe?

a) 1
b) 2
c) 3
e) 4


----------



## rusak

OldSchool said:


> Another one
> 
> How many WC are allowed on a 3" horizontal pipe?
> 
> a) 1
> b) 2
> c) 3
> e) 4


C under UPC


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> Another one
> 
> How many WC are allowed on a 3" horizontal pipe?
> 
> a) 1
> b) 2
> c) 3
> e) 4


2 

Must increase to 4" at or before 3rd wc connection.

A 4"x3"x3" fitting would be ok, but not a 3", and then increased to 4".

Keep in mind, all of OS's questions are based on the Ontario Plumbing Code of 2006.


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> 2
> 
> Must increase to 4" at or before 3rd wc connection.
> 
> A 4"x3"x3" fitting would be ok, but not a 3", and then increased to 4".
> 
> Keep in mind, all of OS's questions are based on the Ontario Plumbing Code of 2006.


Your the man 

You got another one right :thumbsup:


----------



## U666A

OldSchool said:


> Your the man
> 
> You got another one right :thumbsup:


I actually enjoy this trivia. Keeps me sharp.

Most of these I have known OTTOMH, but I admit I looked up your fu-ls questions.

The timeline between when the two of us were last in tradeschool varies a little, I'm afraid gramps!

:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool

another one 

Which type of metal is not allowed inside of a boiler?

a) brass
b) carbon steel
c) stainless steel
d) galvanized steel


----------



## OldSchool

What determines the best layout for lawn sprinklers?

a) soil conditions
b) patern or layout of sprinkler heads or pressure
c) type of installed sprinkler head
d) weather pattern


----------



## OldSchool

I though there would be more guys trying these question seeing there is a few plumbers on this site


----------



## cityplumbing

Which type of metal is not allowed inside of a boiler?

D


What determines the best layout for lawn sprinklers?

B


----------



## cityplumbing

Are the first questions about hydraulic and hydronic loads refering to a picture or something on a previous page on the test booklet you got? It seems like you need more info to answer those questions..


----------



## Mississippiplum

OldSchool said:


> What determines the best layout for lawn sprinklers?
> 
> a) soil conditions
> b) patern or layout of sprinkler heads or pressure
> c) type of installed sprinkler head
> d) weather pattern


All of those should be taken into consideration when planning and installing an irrigation system. But if I had to choose it would be B

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> What determines the best layout for lawn sprinklers?
> 
> a) soil conditions
> b) patern or layout of sprinkler heads or pressure
> c) type of installed sprinkler head
> d) weather pattern


answer is B


----------



## U666A

When a "ball test" is performed on a SBD, the minimum sized ball is:

A) 1-1/4"
B)1-1/2"
C)2"
E)3"


----------



## OldSchool

U666A said:


> When a "ball test" is performed on a SBD, the minimum sized ball is:
> 
> A) 1-1/4"
> B)1-1/2"
> C)2"
> E)3"


me thinks C :laughing:


----------



## markb

U666A said:


> When a "ball test" is performed on a SBD, the minimum sized ball is:
> 
> A) 1-1/4"
> B)1-1/2"
> C)2"
> E)3"


C

old school, that book is going to be what helps your apprentice pass the red seal. i went to school with the guy that wrote it, he is very well connected to people who know what will be on the red seal. if he is comfortable with the questions in the book, he will have a good chance at passing. 

also, make sure!!!!!!!!! he knows how to size water pipe correctly and quickly. if he went to george brown, he will be well prepared. if not, well....its a coin toss.


----------



## markb

minimum grade of vent pipe per foot

a 1/8th
b 1/16th
c 1/4
d none, just make sure it can drain


obc 2006


----------



## markb

if a rp backflow is still dumping through its vent port after a complete rebuild, what could be a solution for this problem?

a rebuild again, springs are defective
b install spring checks on either side of valve
c return valve, assembly is defective
d adjust spring tension on check valve one


----------



## markb

minimum size vent pipe for circuit vent

a 1.25"
b 1.5"
c 2"
d 1"


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

U666A said:


> When a "ball test" is performed on a SBD, the minimum sized ball is:
> 
> A) 1-1/4"
> B)1-1/2"
> C)2"
> E)3"


What's a ball test??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

markb said:


> if a rp backflow is still dumping through its vent port after a complete rebuild, what could be a solution for this problem?
> 
> a rebuild again, springs are defective
> b install spring checks on either side of valve
> c return valve, assembly is defective
> d adjust spring tension on check valve one


Here you have to call a certified backflow tech!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> Nope both are wrong
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


D. Resin beads!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

OldSchool said:


> here is another one ... no googling
> 
> What is the main purpose of the hush tube in a toilet?
> 
> a) fill tank
> b) act as an overflow
> c) dampen the noise of water filling the tank
> e) turn the fill valve on and off


What's a hush tube?? Never heard that before


----------



## NY-Journeyman

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a hush tube?? Never heard that before


Hush tube is as the name implies-it is there to keep the fill noise to a minimum.


----------



## Tommy plumber

markb said:


> if a rp backflow is still dumping through its vent port after a complete rebuild, what could be a solution for this problem?
> 
> a rebuild again, springs are defective
> b install spring checks on either side of valve
> c return valve, assembly is defective
> d adjust spring tension on check valve one


E) Trash or debris in the num. 1 check valve assembly


----------



## Tommy plumber

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a hush tube?? Never heard that before


 





Like hush money, it keeps things quiet.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

NY-Journeyman said:


> Hush tube is as the name implies-it is there to keep the fill noise to a minimum.


You mean the over flow tube ??


----------



## ILPlumber

markb said:


> if a rp backflow is still dumping through its vent port after a complete rebuild, what could be a solution for this problem?
> 
> a rebuild again, springs are defective
> b install spring checks on either side of valve
> c return valve, assembly is defective
> d adjust spring tension on check valve one


 
I vote A with a side of D (it's just worded goofy.....)

My speculation is that the number 2 spring is in the number 1 check and vice versa.......


----------



## U666A

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> What's a ball test??


When doing resi-lot sevicing, I was responsible for bringing the sewers in from the mains to just inside the building, then the plumber with the RI contract would take over from there once the basement was poured etc.

Before my trench could be backfilled, the inspector would place a 2" ball in the upstream co and I would wait with my hand in the test tee located just upstream of the tie in to the main. If the ball didn't get to me, we had a problem.

The ball only got past me once...

Ball test


----------



## red_devil

do they still give u a bucket of water on a ball test? 

Also, for water pipe sizing, the npc has excellent charts in the back... hint hint...


----------



## markb

Tommy plumber said:


> E) Trash or debris in the num. 1 check valve assembly



not always. if there are large fluctuations in supply pressure, that will cause the assembly to dump. Installing soft seated spring checks on the supply side of the valve will elliminate the dumping due to supply pressure fluctuations. 

thats why the red seal is difficult, because they will try and trick you. there are many questions on the exam where there are more than one right answer. you need to choose the righter one.


----------



## OldSchool

The length of a sanitary sewer is 330' and has a 1% grade what would be the total fall?

a) 39 7/8"
b) 39 3/8"
c) 37 5/8"
d) 39 3/5"


----------



## sNApple

OldSchool said:


> What determines the best layout for lawn sprinklers?
> 
> a) soil conditions
> b) patern or layout of sprinkler heads or pressure
> c) type of installed sprinkler head
> d) weather pattern





OldSchool said:


> answer is B


they had this as a practice question for the our red seal test, but the answer was D. for the "sun"

did it a few months ago





OldSchool said:


> The length of a sanitary sewer is 330' and has a 1% grade what would be the total fall?
> 
> a) 39 7/8"
> b) 39 3/8"
> c) 37 5/8"
> d) 39 3/5"


D


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> The length of a sanitary sewer is 330' and has a 1% grade what would be the total fall?
> 
> a) 39 7/8"
> b) 39 3/8"
> c) 37 5/8"
> d) 39 3/5"


41.25"

He made a mistake on that one. It was a real headscratcher until i figured it out.

total fall= grade x length

tf = 1% (1/8th, or .125) x 330'
tf = 41.25"


----------



## sNApple

markb said:


> 41.25"
> 
> He made a mistake on that one. It was a real headscratcher until i figured it out.
> 
> total fall= grade x length
> 
> tf = 1% (1/8th, or .125) x 330'
> tf = 41.25"



330' x 12" ( to get into inches ) = 3960" x .01% = 39.6" or 39 3/5"


----------



## markb

are you sure? from what understood length always has to be in ft? and not converted? i may be wrong then.


----------



## sNApple

you went wrong at the 1%... making it .125

330' x .01% = 3.3' x (12" covert to inches, because all the answers are in inches is ) = 39.6" or 39 3/5"


1% is .01...... 1 divided by 100 is .01 

It is not an 1/8th.. 1 divided by 8 is .125


when ever i had grade questions, i just always used the % key on the calculator... cant assume anything with the red seal


----------



## OldSchool

markb said:


> are you sure? from what understood length always has to be in ft? and not converted? i may be wrong then.


330ft x 12 x .01


----------



## OldSchool

A riser is 75 psi at the base it must rise 70' and then down feed 10' what is the reading at the down fed faucet

a) 42.87 psi
b) 55.60 psi
c) 42.45 psi
d) 48.96 psi


----------



## Tommy plumber

markb said:


> not always. if there are large fluctuations in supply pressure, that will cause the assembly to dump. Installing soft seated spring checks on the supply side of the valve will elliminate the dumping due to supply pressure fluctuations.
> 
> thats why the red seal is difficult, because they will try and trick you. there are many questions on the exam where there are more than one right answer. you need to choose the righter one.


 





Pressure fluctuations will cause the device to spit or spray intermittantly as well. That's why in my county RPZ's are not permitted at commercial laundry mats. Double check valve assemblies (DC ) are used. 

The question that you posed had choices of adjusting spring tension. I don't know if that is approved or not, I'd have to guess it's not. I have never know of ASSE (American Society of Engineers) or USC (Univ. of Southern Calif) who set protocols for backflow devices to approve of adjusting spring tensions.


----------



## OldSchool

What should be done with a drill press as the size of the bit increases?

a) keep drill at a constant speed
b) decrease speed as the size of the bit increases
c) increase speed as the size of the drill bit increases
d) use more oil as the size of the drill bit increases


----------



## OldSchool

How many fixture units can drain into a *relief vent?*

a) 8 FU
b) 3 FU
c) 1.5 FU
d) 6 FU


----------



## OldSchool

How many Fixture Units can drain into a *circuit vent?*

a) 8 FU
b) 3 FU
c) 1.5 FU
d) 6 FU


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> What should be done with a drill press as the size of the bit increases?
> 
> a) keep drill at a constant speed
> b) decrease speed as the size of the bit increases
> c) increase speed as the size of the drill bit increases
> d) use more oil as the size of the drill bit increases



b...


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> How many fixture units can drain into a *relief vent?*
> 
> a) 8 FU
> b) 3 FU
> c) 1.5 FU
> d) 6 FU


a...


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> How many Fixture Units can drain into a *circuit vent?*
> 
> a) 8 FU
> b) 3 FU
> c) 1.5 FU
> d) 6 FU


b...


----------



## OldSchool

markb said:


> a...


wrong :no:


----------



## OldSchool

markb said:


> b...


wrong :no:


----------



## OldSchool

markb said:


> b...


:yes: decrease drill speed


----------



## sNApple

lol edit


----------



## markb

OldSchool said:


> :yes: decrease drill speed


at least i got one of threee lol


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> A riser is 75 psi at the base it must rise 70' and then down feed 10' what is the reading at the down fed faucet
> 
> a) 42.87 psi
> b) 55.60 psi
> c) 42.45 psi
> d) 48.96 psi


answer is b)


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> How many fixture units can drain into a *relief vent?*
> 
> a) 8 FU
> b) 3 FU
> c) 1.5 FU
> d) 6 FU


answer is d)


----------



## OldSchool

OldSchool said:


> How many Fixture Units can drain into a *circuit vent?*
> 
> a) 8 FU
> b) 3 FU
> c) 1.5 FU
> d) 6 FU


answer is c)


----------



## vwguy

*red seal question word for word*

check these questions out most helpful .... wrote my ticket not too long ago at least 40 of these question word for word 


ontarioplumbingexam.com


----------



## The real E.P.

OldSchool said:


> answer is c)


For us we can drain two fixture with a maximum hydraulic load of 1.5 f.u. Each as long as those fixtures are dual vented ..... So answer is b


----------



## OldSchool

vwguy said:


> check these questions out most helpful .... wrote my ticket not too long ago at least 40 of these question word for word
> 
> 
> ontarioplumbingexam.com


You should introduce yourself in the introduction part of the forum....

seem like you are trying to plug your website


----------



## U666A

vwguy said:


> check these questions out most helpful .... wrote my ticket not too long ago at least 40 of these question word for word
> 
> 
> ontarioplumbingexam.com


yeah... I expect a tonne of people to PAY to take your exam when both the front page and practice exam are just laden with spelling errors.

Get real!


----------



## lma1

I agree with _playme1979_ the answers to both questions (#47 & 48) are “a.” according to our Code (BC Plumbing Code). I would also say “c.” as the correct answer to question 4.


----------



## Tommy plumber

Here's one for you:

*The minimum base diameter of an installed fire standpipe in a 16-story building, according to code shall not be smaller than:*

*(A) 4 inches (C) 6 inches*
*(B) 5 inches (D) 8 inches*


----------



## nadroj26

Is this a canadian code test??


----------



## nadroj26

Most of these questions I have seen from the national plumbing code and B.C only code. Just passed The Ip before christmas. Here's a great question that was on the I.P

What type of valve would be used on a pipe in peanut butter production?

A. GATE
B. Butterfly 
C. Diaphragm 
d. BAll valve


----------



## The real E.P.

nadroj26 said:


> Most of these questions I have seen from the national plumbing code and B.C only code. Just passed The Ip before christmas. Here's a great question that was on the I.P
> 
> What type of valve would be used on a pipe in peanut butter production?
> 
> A. GATE
> B. Butterfly
> C. Diaphragm
> d. BAll valve


Butterfly I think ..... Plumbing is red seal we all write the same exam across the country except those frogs in Quebec


----------



## U666A

The real E.P. said:


> Butterfly I think ..... Plumbing is red seal we all write the same exam across the country except those frogs in Quebec


Never saw that question but in PB production wouldn't you want full port? I would think a BF valve to be a no no (those vic bf valves are junk anyway, mind you, you can throttle them )...

Im going with bv.

The following user wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum


----------



## OldSchool

It would have to butter fly

How do you expect that peanut butter to move if it doesn't fly

If jams up you may need PB&J relieif valve

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Mississippiplum

I would say diaphragm valve for the peanut butter question

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## The real E.P.

OldSchool said:


> It would have to butter fly
> 
> How do you expect that peanut butter to move if it doesn't fly
> 
> If jams up you may need PB&J relieif valve
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Hahaha awesome .... No pun intended eh??


----------



## lma1

Tommy plumber said:


> Here's one for you:
> 
> *The minimum base diameter of an installed fire standpipe in a 16-story building, according to code shall not be smaller than:*
> 
> *(A) 4 inches (C) 6 inches*
> *(B) 5 inches (D) 8 inches*


According NFPA 14-2010, (A) is the ans.


----------



## nadroj26

Turns out it's a diaphragm valve aka pinch valve. No integrals inside the valve shall meet food production. Ball valve could lodge food when it closes, all thothers have mechanical parts inside the valve


----------



## mccmech

Mississippiplum said:


> I would say diaphragm valve for the peanut butter question
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Good call young man.


----------



## The real E.P.

mccmech said:


> Good call young man.


No it is butterfly valve


----------



## billy_awesome

Oldschool this thread rocks I love it

I got one!

A pressure reducing valve must be installed if the water service pressure is above:
a. 50 psi (344 Kpa)
b. 80 psi (550 Kpa)
c. 65 psi (450 Kpa)
d. 100 psi (690 Kpa)


----------



## Mississippiplum

billy_awesome said:


> Oldschool this thread rocks I love it
> 
> I got one!
> 
> A pressure reducing valve must be installed if the water service pressure is above:
> a. 50 psi (344 Kpa)
> b. 80 psi (550 Kpa)
> c. 65 psi (450 Kpa)
> d. 100 psi (690 Kpa)


B

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## The real E.P.

B is correct in Ontario


----------



## Miguel

billy_awesome said:


> Oldschool this thread rocks I love it
> 
> I got one!
> 
> A pressure reducing valve must be installed if the water service pressure is above:
> a. 50 psi (344 Kpa)
> b. 80 psi (550 Kpa)
> c. 65 psi (450 Kpa)
> d. 100 psi (690 Kpa)


This one made me do a double-take since my rule of thumb has always been to install a reducing valve if the pressure is 75psi or more. It's those danged keelo-pasquales that get me!
OS, didn't the way old Ont. code use 75psig as a max? Mebbe I just kinda fell into that groove over the years. That and a PRV = a thermal expansion tank on the water heater! woo-HOO! :jester:

Love threads like this. As pointed out, it helps keep you sharp.


----------



## U666A

Miguel said:


> This one made me do a double-take since my rule of thumb has always been to install a reducing valve if the pressure is 75psi or more. It's those danged keelo-pasquales that get me!
> OS, didn't the way old Ont. code use 75psig as a max? Mebbe I just kinda fell into that groove over the years. That and a PRV = a thermal expansion tank on the water heater! woo-HOO! :jester:
> 
> Love threads like this. As pointed out, it helps keep you sharp.


Miguel, isn't kilo pasquale your cousin?

:laughing:

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## The real E.P.

What is the maximum length of a wet vent?
A) 2m
B)two pipe size diameter 
C)6m
D)not limited


----------



## billy_awesome

The real E.P. said:


> What is the maximum length of a wet vent?
> A) 2m
> B)two pipe size diameter
> C)6m
> D)not limited



D...


----------



## nadroj26

Wet vents are not limited to length


----------



## jeffreyplumber

upc allows 6 foot long wet vent and wet vented section shall be located on the same story. Not so up north?


----------



## billy_awesome

jeffreyplumber said:


> upc allows 6 foot long wet vent and wet vented section shall be located on the same story. Not so up north?


We have unlimited lengths for wet vents, but the continuous vent is limited based on F.U's and distance to stack vent, vent stack, header, or open air.

We have multi story went venting all the time, new code its called wet venting, old timers refer to it as modified stack venting.


----------



## billy_awesome

OldSchool said:


> what is maximum change of direction on a slope sink
> 
> a) 225
> b) 135
> c) 180
> d) 270



I'm sorry I know that this is super old, but it's killing me.

In 2006 Ontario code, it says vertical discharging s-trap fixtures (ie. water closets, bradley basins) can have a maximum change in direction of 225 degrees. The way you think is you do your normal max 135 degree horizontally, and the vertical 90 that connects to your floor flange or bradley basin gets you the max 225 degree.

I don't know if the question was copied wrong, but if the question said whats the max change in direction for a bradley slop sink the correct answer would be 225. But if you think the normal slop sink that's floor mounted with a p-trap under ground, then the answer would be 135.

Hopefully that clears up the confusion, not trying to start a war here, I can copy what the code book says if someone doesn't agree with me.


----------



## U666A

billy_awesome said:


> I'm sorry I know that this is super old, but it's killing me.
> 
> In 2006 Ontario code, it says vertical discharging s-trap fixtures (ie. water closets, bradley basins) can have a maximum change in direction of 225 degrees. The way you think is you do your normal max 135 degree horizontally, and the vertical 90 that connects to your floor flange or bradley basin gets you the max 225 degree.
> 
> I don't know if the question was copied wrong, but if the question said whats the max change in direction for a bradley slop sink the correct answer would be 225. But if you think the normal slop sink that's floor mounted with a p-trap under ground, then the answer would be 135.
> 
> Hopefully that clears up the confusion, not trying to start a war here, I can copy what the code book says if someone doesn't agree with me.


I knowhat you mean. I posted to that effect recently. Thanks for your input. :thumbup:

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## OldSchool

billy_awesome said:


> I'm sorry I know that this is super old, but it's killing me.
> 
> In 2006 Ontario code, it says vertical discharging s-trap fixtures (ie. water closets, bradley basins) can have a maximum change in direction of 225 degrees. The way you think is you do your normal max 135 degree horizontally, and the vertical 90 that connects to your floor flange or bradley basin gets you the max 225 degree.
> 
> I don't know if the question was copied wrong, but if the question said whats the max change in direction for a bradley slop sink the correct answer would be 225. But if you think the normal slop sink that's floor mounted with a p-trap under ground, then the answer would be 135.
> 
> Hopefully that clears up the confusion, not trying to start a war here, I can copy what the code book says if someone doesn't agree with me.


 See that is some of the problems with code questions. They are to vague.

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## billy_awesome

Well the code book is all over the place too, no wonder we have disagreements with inspectors and silly city bi-laws!


----------



## billy_awesome

Minimum size of stack vents must be:

A) 1 1/2"
B) Determined by load of fixtures and distance.
C) One half the size of the soil or waste stack at it's base.
D) 2"


----------



## billy_awesome

Ontario code

The discharge pipe from every pumped sewage sump shall be sequenced in direction of flow with the following fittings

A) check valve, union, shut off valve
B) union, check valve, shut off valve
C) shut off valve, union, check valve
D) union, check valve, shut off valve


----------



## billy_awesome

The developed length of a Header shall be

A) The most distant soil or waste pipe connection to open air.
B) The most distant continuous or individual vent connection to open air.
C) The furthest stack vent.
D) All of the above.


----------



## U666A

C,B, A

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## billy_awesome

Too easy! good job.

Going to make some harder questions now. Questions where there are more than 1 correct answer, but it's the question that makes the most sense. GOTTA LOVE THEM QUESTIONS!!!!:furious::furious:


----------



## U666A

billy_awesome said:


> Too easy! good job.
> 
> Going to make some harder questions now. Questions where there are more than 1 correct answer, but it's the question that makes the most sense. GOTTA LOVE THEM QUESTIONS!!!!:furious::furious:


Teaching the trade has been responsible for me learning a lot about the trade myself. The codebook has been my close companion for a while now.

The following user(s) wishes to thank U666A for this useful post: Mississippiplum, Plumber71, DesertOkie


----------



## Widdershins

U666A said:


> Teaching the trade has been responsible for me learning a lot about the trade myself. The codebook has been my close companion for a while now.


 I taught Code Compliance courses for nearly 2 decades before funding finally dried up.

I hated every minute of it. 

Still, I'd give my eye teeth to be able to be back in a classroom setting molding and shaping the minds of the next generation.


----------



## billy_awesome

Widdershins said:


> I taught Code Compliance courses for nearly 2 decades before funding finally dried up.
> 
> I hated every minute of it.
> 
> Still, I'd give my eye teeth to be able to be back in a classroom setting molding and shaping the minds of the next generation.



I'm loving every second of being in school, there isn't one thing I don't like about it.

Unfortunately I see some of the students that aren't excelling in school and feel they will eventually being licensed plumbers and bring down the bar set by plumbing being a noble trade.


----------



## mccmech

OldSchool said:


> See that is some of the problems with code questions. They are to vague.
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Isn't that why the test given is multiple guess? :whistling2: Seriously, some of our questions are such that you don't give an exact correct answer, you give the "most" correct answer.


----------



## eddiecalder

billy_awesome said:


> Minimum size of stack vents must be:
> 
> A) 1 1/2"
> B) Determined by load of fixtures and distance.
> C) One half the size of the soil or waste stack at it's base.
> D) 2"


answer is c


----------



## eddiecalder

billy_awesome said:


> Ontario code
> 
> The discharge pipe from every pumped sewage sump shall be sequenced in direction of flow with the following fittings
> 
> A) check valve, union, shut off valve
> B) union, check valve, shut off valve
> C) shut off valve, union, check valve
> D) union, check valve, shut off valve


I remember the teacher saying to memorize U Co*k Sucker ( union, check, shutoff )


----------



## seanny deep

OldSchool said:


> Here is another question
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Emergency floor drains don't have a load (c)


----------



## seanny deep

OldSchool said:


> what is maximum change of direction on a slope sink
> 
> a) 225
> b) 135
> c) 180
> d) 270


135 degrees one 90 and one 45


----------



## seanny deep

eddiecalder said:


> We were told that there is a question about the smallest size floor drain allowed in a residential house.
> 1) 1.5"
> 2) 2"
> 3) 3"
> 4) 4"
> 
> 
> The answer they want is 3".
> They are assuming it is an Emergency Floor Drain for a HWT or boiler.
> Does that mean I could not put in a 2" floor drain in my laundry room if I wanted to?


You can if it shares a trap with a 3 " emergency some where else theirs no restriction on how long an ARM on a 2" floor drain sharing a 3" trap with another floor drain.


----------



## eddiecalder

seanny deep said:


> You can if it shares a trap with a 3 " emergency some where else theirs no restriction on how long an ARM on a 2" floor drain sharing a 3" trap with another floor drain.


I think I have installed a 1.5" at some point when in was an apprentice. It is a very poorly asked question with an incorrect answer IMO. 

The fact is you can install a drain smaller than 3" and when I went through you had to pick 3" to get the question right. 

How u liking the K60 Sean?


----------



## polkplumbingcom

*1.5" floor drain*



eddiecalder said:


> I think I have installed a 1.5" at some point when in was an apprentice. It is a very poorly asked question with an incorrect answer IMO.
> 
> The fact is you can install a drain smaller than 3" and when I went through you had to pick 3" to get the question right.
> 
> How u liking the K60 Sean?


 
A floor drain can come in many different forms. Typically most think of a floor drain in a commercial setting. 2" traps/drains are allowed. A residential shower drain, is a form of a floor drain which is typically 2". I have seen 1.5" shower/floor drains in old (30yrs+) structures, but I'm pretty sure it isn't legal now in a new block/wood frame type structure. Manufactured homes / trailers may be a different story. I wouldn't use 1.5" anywhere anyway. How much are you really saving ??? 

www.polkplumbing.com


----------



## Plumber71

What is the minimum weight pressure in pounds allowed on a handicap grab bar ? 
I had this question on one of my Master test


----------



## plbgbiz

Plumber71 said:


> What is the minimum weight pressure in pounds allowed on a handicap grab bar ?
> I had this question on one of my Master test


From ADA:

4.26.3 Structural Strength. The structural strength of grab bars, tub and shower seats, fasteners, and mounting devices shall meet the following specification:
Bending stress in a grab bar or seat induced by the maximum bending moment from the application of _*250 lbf*_ (1112N) shall be less than the allowable stress for the material of the grab bar or seat. 
Shear stress induced in a grab bar or seat by the application of *250 lbf *(1112N) shall be less than the allowable shear stress for the material of the grab bar or seat. If the connection between the grab bar or seat and its mounting bracket or other support is considered to be fully restrained, then direct and torsional shear stresses shall be totaled for the combined shear stress, which shall not exceed the allowable shear stress.


----------



## plbgbiz

I think most bars are rated at 1,000 lbs though.


----------



## Justin81

If u take your liters per second and multiply by 31.7 it will give 
u your fixture unit load but always remember to round up to 
full number


----------



## Justin81

In order to convert fixture units to L the rule is
260 fixture units or less is a load of 2360 L. When the number 
exceeds 260 the load is 9.1 L for every fixture unit. To convert
L/sec to fixture units u multiply by 31.7.


----------



## U666A

Justin81 said:


> In order to convert fixture units to L the rule is
> 260 fixture units or less is a load of 2360 L. When the number
> exceeds 260 the load is 9.1 L for every fixture unit. To convert
> L/sec to fixture units u multiply by 31.7.



Hyde just teach you that this week? :laughing:


----------



## seanny deep

eddiecalder said:


> I think I have installed a 1.5" at some point when in was an apprentice. It is a very poorly asked question with an incorrect answer IMO.
> 
> The fact is you can install a drain smaller than 3" and when I went through you had to pick 3" to get the question right.
> 
> How u liking the K60 Sean?


I'm loving my k 60 well worth the investment.


----------



## rzp 06

seanny deep said:


> Emergency floor drains don't have a load (c)


Emergency floor drains sized 3" and up have no load. Emergency floor drains smaller than 3" have no hydraulic load but have a vent load determined by trap size.


----------



## Primal_plumbing

OldSchool said:


> One of my guys are going to write his red seal next month and he has been texting me his study questions... the ones he is having trouble with
> 
> see if you can answer them
> 
> 47) When a fixture produces a continous flow of 2.5L/sec into a combined sewer, what is the total hydraulic load that the fixture is producing?
> 
> a) 2250 L
> b) 3257 L
> c) 2857 L
> d) 2790 L
> 
> 48) When a sump pump is discharging fluid into a branch at 3 L/sec what would be its hydronic load?
> 
> a) 95.1 FU
> b) 82.5 FU
> c) 2700 L
> d) 2842 L


47) code reference 7.4.10.3(2) where a fixture or equipment produces a continuous or semi-continuous flow drains to a storm drainage system, the hydaulic load from the fixture is 900 liters for each liter per second of flow
2.5L/sec X 900L = 2250L

48) code reference 7.4.10.3(1) except as provided in sentence (2), the hydraulic load from a fixture that produces a continuous flow, such as a 
pump or an air-conditioning fixture, is 31.7 fixture units for each liter per second of flow 3L/sec X 31.7fu = 95.1


----------



## plbgbiz

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## pipeman5000

*answers to questions*

Both answers are A.










OldSchool said:


> One of my guys are going to write his red seal next month and he has been texting me his study questions... the ones he is having trouble with
> 
> see if you can answer them
> 
> 47) When a fixture produces a continous flow of 2.5L/sec into a combined sewer, what is the total hydraulic load that the fixture is producing?
> 
> a) 2250 L
> b) 3257 L
> c) 2857 L
> d) 2790 L
> 
> 48) When a sump pump is discharging fluid into a branch at 3 L/sec what would be its hydronic load?
> 
> a) 95.1 FU
> b) 82.5 FU
> c) 2700 L
> d) 2842 L


----------



## pipeman5000

The answer is C.






OldSchool said:


> Here is another question
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Pipeman77

OldSchool said:


> Here is another question
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


 emergency floor drains have no load


----------

